# Palomino?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

well, that horse looks grey to me ..  or some sort of sooty shade, maybe a grulla .. I thought the choco palis still had the lighter manes.. oh .. and he is a nice looking horse regardless of his color !


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Id say he is indeed palomino. With a major sooty gene at play. Very cool coloring on this guy.

Stevenson, one parent must be grey. Sire is a palomino and dam is chestnut so grey is not possible. But i see where you get that from. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I was thinking sooty also. If I didnt know about sooty, I would of guessed champagne. lol.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I would have guessed classic champagne from that one photo, but not a possibility from two red horses!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Definitely sooty palomino and a pretty one at that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

